# Kohler Stages Kitchen Sink



## Sjak (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all, 
I was just wondering if any of you have the 45" Kohler stages sink?
If you do, did you install the wet shelf area on the left of the sink or the right?
Happy cooking
S.


----------

